

In 2009, Ed Snowden said leakers “should be shot.” Then he became one - joelhaus
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/exclusive-in-2009-ed-snowden-said-leakers-should-be-shot-then-he-became-one/#p3

======
joelhaus
"Snowden was the kind of bar buddy willing to get into a political argument
and never give up, even if he pissed off the whole room."

Most notorious troll in history?

------
christmm
when did arstechnica turn into a supermarket tabloid?

